
JavaScript really is overtaking the world - okket
https://medium.com/fed-or-dead/javascript-really-is-overtaking-the-world-5b59b5af41ed
======
lewisj489
> Front end development is not easy

While this is true, it's definitely not hard at all. I was a C++ dev for 6
years at the same company working on IOT devices, and it became extremely
stressful. I now have a job (for 2 years) working as a front-end developer and
my life has become so much easier. You can learn most frameworks in a working
day.

~~~
k__
Yes, compared to a Qt or Xamarin, I guess React or Angular is a walk in the
park, hehe ;)

------
draw_down
If liking JavaScript makes me a hipster then give me the skinny jeans!

Also, I'd just like to say it's fun to see people shitting on JS when
otherwise they're all about "nothing is bad or good, everything is a tradeoff,
right tool for the job". I realize the author is making a separate point about
JS consuming all of frontend, but you can just smell the contempt dripping off
the tweets he includes.

~~~
probablybanned
Engineering is fundamentally about tradeoffs because you have multiple
objectives (e.g. high performance and loose coupling) and it's not possible to
be optimal in all of them simultaneously. However, it is easily possible for a
poor design to be way, way off the Pareto frontier and not particularly good
at anything. So everything is a tradeoff, but things can still be bad or good.

That's not even meant to be a comment one way or the other on Javascript,
although I will not voluntarily adopt node.js for server side application
development.

~~~
BoiledCabbage
Good analogy, Pareto frontier is a great way to describe it - and a
perspective I had never thought of.

------
haburka
I disagree with the statement that a framework like react is something that's
easy to pick up. It's true that having solid fundamentals will help you learn
it faster, but this alone will not make up for the complexity that a framework
brings. Perhaps because the author uses react every day that they think it's
easy, but it would take months to understand how to use it at its best.
Additionally, if a react shop is hiring a new front end developer, it makes
sense for them to hire a react developer. A developer with little experience
in the framework will not be able to provide insights on how to make
development easier for the team.

------
k__
Well, it has some nice properties which make it really flexible.

Also, it's not owned by a company, which makes it more accessible.

Many people told me not to learn JavaScript or before that PHP, because most
dev knows them, how should I get a job when the marked is flooded. But in my
experience it was always more demand than expected.

Also, most customers I talk to don't search for JS developer or a Java
developer.

They want somebody who can implement their idea and don't care how I do it.
JavaScript allows me to do many things. I can do front-ends for web or apps, I
can do desktop apps, I can do APIs, even for low-level stuff like MQTT etc.

And when they ask how I do it and I say "well, with JavaScript" they are often
happy, because they know many devs know it and it lowers the bus-factor a bit.

------
pascalxus
I find that alot of times, developers want to use Libraries as a crutch for
lack of knowledge in javascript, jquery, HTML and CSS. So they end up doing
hacky things and using heavy weight libraries and plugins for things that only
require a few extra lines of code. Furthermore, many developers are weighing
the merits of their libraries based on how cool and recent they are, rather
than it's capabilities - this is exacerbated by their lack of knowledge of
JS/jQuery because they don't realize how easy it would be to do it in basic
JS/jquery.

------
AngeloAnolin
Internet is taking the world....

Web is taking the world...

Mobile is taking the world...

Regardless of the technology platform, there's a decent chance that anything
connected digitally has some JS in it.

------
Danihan
JavaScript really is overtaking ~the world~ front-end development. Sure,
welcome to 1998.

------
maxxxxx
"A builder of scalable, inclusive, and performant UI’s"

What's an inclusive UI?

~~~
lprubin
Maybe a UI that works for all types of browsers, devices, internet speeds, as
well as handling accessibility tools such as screen readers?

